# Hit rock with Husqvarna 55R21HV, bent crankshaft?



## RugerRedhawk (Jun 12, 2008)

So I foolishly hit a big rock with my Husqvarna 55R21HV pushmower. The drive belt jumped off, so I got that back on. It started back up fine, but vibrates like crazy. From what I read it's either the blade or the crankshaft. I think I have an extra blade somewhere I can throw on and try, but am not holding my breath. Anything else I should try? I only paid $100 for the mower, but still hate to lose it.

edit: it was a big rock. It was almost flat to the ground, and I thought I would clear it. oops.


----------

